# PowerDevil problem



## trancercho (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello all,

 I have some strange problem with my power manager. I'm running FreeBSD 7.2 with KDE4.3.1 (everything is up-to-date). Here is the problem. When everything is by default PowerDevil control the power management of my laptop but it says in "Capabilities" that the ConsoleKit was not found active on my PC. I read some info about the ConsoleKit and when i saw the logs it says that ConsoleKit can not find anything in /proc. Like we know procfs by default is not used from FreeBSD (security issues). When i mount /proc ConsoleKit start to work BUT then PowerDevil stops to manage my power settings and when i try to manage any of the PowerDevil profile KDE Notificator says "You choose the "" profile but it dos not exist. Pleace check your PowerDevil configurations". When i go again in "Capabilities" menu it says that all is ok. I tried to find some info for this problem but no success for now. Can anyone help me please .


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

Try starting KDE by using KDM. ConsoleKit should start then.


----------



## trancercho (Oct 2, 2009)

Link of document how to do that (sry for the noob question but i'm pretty new) :r


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

Chapter 5.7.3.1:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## trancercho (Oct 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Chapter 5.7.3.1:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html



Yes, this is done and still don't work...


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Chapter 5.7.3.1:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html



that is no more the recommended way to start kdm. refer to this document instead: http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4/Install

about powerdevil: it seems to be a problem with kdm and consolekit (if you run `$ ck-list-sessions` you should get a session which says "active: FALSE"). i'm currently trying to debug it (i'm in the kde on freebsd team), because this affects other things too (e.g. mount policies for removable devices), but it's not trivial

meanwhile, you could try starting kde with gdm (gnome display manager), that should start a working consolekit session, but i don't guarantee anything


----------



## trancercho (Oct 2, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> that is no more the recommended way to start kdm. refer to this document instead: http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4/Install
> 
> about powerdevil: it seems to be a problem with kdm and consolekit (if you run `$ ck-list-sessions` you should get a session which says "active: FALSE"). i'm currently trying to debug it (i'm in the kde on freebsd team), because this affects other things too (e.g. mount policies for removable devices), but it's not trivial
> 
> meanwhile, you could try starting kde with gdm (gnome display manager), that should start a working consolekit session, but i don't guarantee anything



Yes, that is right. Now i understand why this don't work in PCBSD too. Like always i thought the problem is in me  I will be thankful if you get more info about the problem and paste it (or link) here.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> meanwhile, you could try starting kde with gdm (gnome display manager), that should start a working consolekit session, but i don't guarantee anything


Ah, yes. Since KDE depends on ConsoleKit I was basically assuming KDM took care of it. 

I'm quite sure GDM does as I need it for Gnome and XFCE.


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2010)

Are there any news concerning this issue?

I have the exact same problem, [CMD=">"]ck-list-sessions[/CMD] returns active = false and i have no power management under kde.

I use kde4/kdm with RELENG_8, all ports are up to date.


----------



## trancercho (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, the problem still exist.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 28, 2010)

Not only does it still exist but it seems to have been there since at least version 7.1.1 (PC-USB system). This seems to be getting silly - what is holding up work on this?

And just to save me some time, anyone able to tell me whether disabling ACPI on bootup helps, or switching to console mode before leaving the machine? As to installing GDM, I had a go at installing that from ports yesterday and gave up after an hour or so, too many other programs were being pulled in with their own problems (Python??)

Thanks for any further advice!


----------



## avilla@ (Jan 29, 2010)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Are there any news concerning this issue?



yes, there are some good news

1. in this exact moment i'm testing kde sc 4.4 rc2 on my laptop: while consolekit isn't working yet, powerdevil finally does

2. a fix to the consolekit problem has been found in kde@ and it's in the works. it will hopefully make it way in the ports after kde sc 4.4 release


----------



## thuglife (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, excellent news!

Will 4.3.5 make it into the ports or 4.4 is the next update?


----------



## avilla@ (Jan 29, 2010)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Will 4.3.5 make it into the ports or 4.4 is the next update?



no, it won't. kde 4.4 will be out on february 3rd, and we hope to release it straight after


----------



## thuglife (Feb 12, 2010)

Upgraded KDE to 4.4 yesterday, this issue has been resolved.

Great work guys, thank you very much!


----------



## mechanic (Feb 24, 2010)

It certainly doesn't work in the recent release of PC-BSD ver.8. in fact it seems to work on the live DVD but not on the installed system!


----------



## zeiz (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys, if you fixed this problem could you share how? 
As of today kde4-4.3.5_1 still in ports.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 16, 2010)

just to inform you that a fix to completely enable powerdevil functionalities (like automatic scheme selection) is coming in the next days
you'll probably need procfs(5) mounted


----------

